# So, which wax is the best all rounder?



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've not used much waxes lately, thanks to Artdeshine repel coat :argie:

Thinking of having a trim down & sticking to a few great ones. Here's what I have & what I've tried. 

AF Desire - Tried, not wowed
AF blue one - Was ok 
AF Illusion - Loved it but lacks durability I need
Ogle custom wax - Like this a lot, can't remember what the durability is like though
Fusso Dark - Used on one panel in direct sun but wasn't hot to the touch, left it patchy & found it very oily/marring like
Collinite - My no.1 winter wax
SN - Very glassy wax, but again not great durability 
Fuzion - I like this, very nice! Keeper
Artdeshine - Beautiful to use, very glossy. Keeper
ABD Black Magic - Never tried it!?
Frost Azure - Epic wax, epic water behaviour
Bouncers Fortify - I liked it but wasn't wowed again!

Now, I'm looking for a lovely wax to go on my black Clio. I will finish her off with Blacklight and a wax. I'd love to try either CG Black wax or Blackfire Montan wax. Has anyone tried these? 

Trouble is, there is just too much choice! Discuss? :wave:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

BH Finis or BH Double Speed-wax. I have also FK pink but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I've found that AF Spirit works very well over a coat of FK1000P. And seems to last a very long time.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Take a look at BMD Taurus or Morpheus if its durability and looks you are after.

I've recently tried Swissvax BOS for the first time and whilst I can't comment on durability yet it's a very easy on and off wax. A nice wax to use and you can get a 50ml pot too.

Bouncers Satsuma Rock may also be worth a look.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Vics Red.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

collie 476s over everything inc plastic trim and glass(except windscreen),

just got a new tin of fusso light,yet to try,:buffer:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

You've written it there in your post. Get rid of all the ones that don't have "keeper" beside them. Be ruthless.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Get some black label, that'll last as you want it too.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Isn't that the £250 wax? No way, lol! I couldn't spend that kinda money on a wax Wilco!

Has anyone tried the autobrite black magic? 

I really want to try CG Black


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I had black magic.
It was a very nice wax but I found it formed large beads rather than right small ones. It also made the paint feel a little like plastic.

The smell was great though.

Fusso or Autoglym HD would be my best all rounder


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Obsession phantom is epic on black btw, definitely worth considering.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Vic's red.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Of the ones listed, stick with Fuzion


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Stick with the ADS Repel Coat. Why risk money on something new when the Repel Coat is so good, and ticks all the boxes?

I've used Repel Coat on a four cars now and it has outshone any wax in my collection. As you know, durability is great, as is the water behaviour.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

+1 for obsession phantom. Awesome wax.


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Bouncers Satsuma Rock may also be worth a look.


This.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have tried a few waxes over CG BlackLight and I found SV BOS gives best result 2 coats of CG Blacklight and 1 coat of SV BOS great combo :thumb:SV BOS durability 2-3 months in hot climate .


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Ag hd


----------



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

Obsession Phantom, and BMD Morpheus  top stuff.

But hey, Fuzion is awesome as well!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I like the bmd waxes, bouncers satsuma rock

But pledge us the best


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I have most of the wax's that you have mentioned and all though most being superb,as said above Obsession Phantom is one that i would highly recommend,its near perfect for me and ticks all the box's on application and looks,it's a gem of a wax.SJ.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I would say bouncers vanilla ice or stick with SN. OW Phantom is great too.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

magpieV6 said:


> I've not used much waxes lately, thanks to Artdeshine repel coat :argie:
> 
> Now, I'm looking for a lovely wax to go on my black Clio. I will finish her off with Blacklight and a wax. I'd love to try either *CG Black wax *or Blackfire Montan wax. Has anyone tried these?


Don't have any experience with BF wax, but have tried the CG Black wax over Blacklight and would recommend it. It's only been sitting on the paint for a couple of days, but so far so good. I'm planning to maintain it with CG V7, as I noticed this is what some others have been doing to maintain the CG Black paint maintenance kit http://www.chemicalguys.com/Black_Paint_Maintenance_Kit_6_Items_p/hol_201.htm


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd sell all of those listed apart from the tub of Collinite.

IF you really must buy a new wax I'd say Britemax Vantage - easy on/off with decent durabilty - what more do you want?!:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaino Z5 - Sealant

Autofinesse Spriit - wax


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd say Auto Finesse Spirit or Raceglaze 55. They're very different waxes, but both leave a great result and very good protection.
Spirit wins on durability though


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Another for ag HD or SN hybrid


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Kamikaze-Infinity wax 53% carnauba 39 % Glass coat
Sicko slicko beading and Sheeting proportions and iTS durability 2


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

I seem to be in the minority but I tried and despised Blackfire BlackICE Hybrid Montan Wax, especially price considered. It smells strongly of solvent, looked decent but no better than many other waxes a fraction of the price and durability was again no better than many waxes and sealants at much lower prices. I have not tried the Chemical Guys Black Wax but I'd be quite surprised it it would wow you from everything I've heard.
Keep the ADS wax and perhaps two or three others from your current collection but I really don't think you need more waxes, sell off the rest.
I was up to close to twenty waxes in my small collection before I came to the conclusion that I was scratching an itch better left alone.


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Meguiars Tech Wax 2.0


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I'm hoping to do a comparison between SV shield and BMD Taurus on the wife's black Clio very soon. Unfortunately, suitable weather never seems to coincide with me being at home to try it. Happy to post the results if you haven't already bought anything by then.


----------

